# Learning new songs - your method



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

What is your method for learning / remembering a new song?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

One technique I use for learning and remembering a song is to start learning it from the end and work my way to the beginning.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I guess it helps to really love, it but I just try to play along with it till I know it really well, then take it from there.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this is how I do it.....seems to work well for me....


break it up into sections - intro, verses, chorus, bridge etc

take a look at the chords - for each section - the chords themselves, how the progression works...determine key (and key changes if any) from the chord progression (as it relates to a particular scale) 

play along - memorize the chord progressions and that's usually all it takes for it to stick with me.

I may also look to tab if there's some sort of signature riff that the song can't do without - but I usually just improv the leads

oh - also - forgot to mention....for the leads....I usually try to mimic the vocal melody first in practice before I add too much improv......helps me get the melody of the song in my head while playing the lead......


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Guitar Pro. I find most GP tabs for songs I want to learn, download it, learn the bass lines, then remove the tab part and do the notes how I want to do them. What I like about GP is I can slow the tempo down, or highlight certain bars and go over them until I understand what to play (and match the song's speed). 

I also have a few bass guitar music sheet books (Rush, Black Sabbath, Led Zeppelin) and learn those songs that way.

For songs I can't find any tab/music for I try to learn by ear. But it's pretty kludgey for me to learn that way, and if I can't hear the bass I miss a lot of notes.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

I start from the beginning and after I have basically gone through the whole song I then start at different points so that if I ever am playing and lose my spot I don't sweat it beacause I have taken time to learn each bar as a piece unto itself . Alot of people know the beginning of a song but ask them to play the last two or three middle bars and they are lost .


----------

